# [SOLVED] 6 core at 4.5GHz or 4 core at 5GHz



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a fx 6100 at 4.5GHz and i noticed that in some games it performs poorly compared to similar systems with I5s. I have a week core in mine that limits it at 4.5 but if i disable the two the i have a quad core which is capable or hitting 5GHz stable. WHich would be better? 6 core at 4.5GHz or 4 core at 5GHz? Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 6 core at 4.5GHz or 4 core at 5GHz*

Games are primarily GPU dependent. You can't accurately compare an AMD PC to the Intel PC. Even PC's with identical specs can vary in performance.
Games have only recently reached the ability to utilize 4-cores so more won't help any and your 6100 at it's stock 3.3GHz should not have any issues with games.
Oc'ing the CPU is gaining nothing but better benchmark scores.

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: 6 core at 4.5GHz or 4 core at 5GHz*



Tyree said:


> Games are primarily GPU dependent. You can't accurately compare an AMD PC to the Intel PC. Even PC's with identical specs can vary in performance.
> Games have only recently reached the ability to utilize 4-cores so more won't help any and your 6100 at it's stock 3.3GHz should not have any issues with games.
> Oc'ing the CPU is gaining nothing but better benchmark scores.
> 
> ...


How come when i play crysis 3 beta then my gpu has only around 60-70 percent usage? Vsync is off. gtx 670.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 6 core at 4.5GHz or 4 core at 5GHz*

Perhaps that's all that's required of the GPU at that time? You never want usage to be at 100%.


Tyree said:


> PC Specs?
> Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
> Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

No but I'm only gettin like 30-40 fps


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 6 core at 4.5GHz or 4 core at 5GHz*

Do you have any problems with any other games or apps?
Note the game you post the issue with is a Beta.



Tyree said:


> PC Specs?
> Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
> Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Not that I am aware of. Bf3 issues the gpu correctly.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 6 core at 4.5GHz or 4 core at 5GHz*

No problems in any game except the Beta version game would point to the game being the problem.
Contacting the games site with your problems might yield some insight?


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Okay I'll try that. Thanks


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: 6 core at 4.5GHz or 4 core at 5GHz*



darcinator said:


> How come when i play crysis 3 beta then my gpu has only around 60-70 percent usage? Vsync is off. gtx 670.


Each game is different. Especially in the case of betas, you're never guaranteed that a game will even be capable of fully utilizing your resources. In essence, some games bottleneck themselves.

Early information indicates that Crysis 3, besides a high graphical ceiling, is also pretty CPU-intensive. Four cores at 5Ghz _should_ grant a better performance than six @ 4.5Ghz, but the best way to answer this is to play a level once through at both settings with Fraps running and compare reports. The difference will not be dramatic.


As always with overclocks, be careful and test for stability *every* time. If it isn't Prime95-stable for at least six hours without overheating, it isn't a safe 24/7 overclock.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah I always run prime for 24 hours. It is stable either way. Temps below 60as ambient temperatures hover around 16C. The only problem with what you said is the fact that the beta is only multiplayer. So fraps test won't work since repeatableness isn't possible.


----------

